#   >   "SUPER"

## UA1ZQO

!  ""?   ? 


1)New Linear Amplifier CG HF1200(Made in China)
Model: CG HF1200
*Output Power: 1000W (cw, fm)*
*Maximum Power: 1200W (ssb)*
Weight: *26Kg*
External dimensions: 48cm x 50cm x 18.8cm
*Price:* 8880 yuan (including power supply version)  About ~1400 USD.
http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment...made-in-china/



2)Chinese CG series Linear Amplifiers
*Model: Linear Amplifier CG HF500*
*Output Power: 400W (cw, fm)*
*Maximum Power: 500W (ssb)*
*Weight: 10Kg*
*External dimensions: 48cm x 13.8cm x 40cm*
*Price: 3580 yuan (including power supply version)  About ~560 USD.
http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment...ar-amplifiers/*

----------


## Geo

> , ?


,  ! ""   - .

----------


## UA1ZQO

,       ? ,    .

----------


## UN7RX

http://www.hellocq.net/forum/showthr...6&page=1&pp=30
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12402568593

           ,  600

----------


## VOVA080808

> ,       ?   .


- !
 ST681033A  BLF177 .
http://chickenv2.en.made-in-china.co...r-BLF177-.html
http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/BLF177_N.pdf
       ....

*  5 ():*




> .


  :Super:  :

----------


## VOVA080808

http://ayrtonanson.wordpres  s.com/2011/03/27/1-6-30mhz_300w_pa_blf177/

----------


## Llll

,    (   )    :Smile: .     ,       ,      -    :Smile: .        , ,  ( ) , ......  :Wink:

----------


## ra3poy

,      ,       -  ,        ,     ,         ,         ,        ,

----------


## ra3poy

KL-300  500,                 ,

----------


## UN7RX

,        .  -    MRF150,      "" ,  Ku . ""       ,     .   ...

----------


## RW9DW

> 


  :Smile:

----------


## Gustavo

> Model: Linear Amplifier CG HF500
> Output Power: 400W (cw, fm)
> Maximum Power: 500W (ssb)
> Weight: 10Kg
> External dimensions: 48cm x 13.8cm x 40cm
> Price: 3580 yuan (including power supply version)  About ~560 USD.


    DN-600  UT2FW,   .
  ,       .

----------

> ,       ? ,    .


  ,      ! :Shocked: 
     ,  . "  ..."   .
 ""    ,    ,           "" .      ""   ,        .
  ,    ,   ,      "". :Smile: 
, ! :!:

----------


## RW9DW

> ? 
>     ..


  CG HF500    CG HF1200       :Smile:

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> KL-300  500,                 ,


     500  KL-300     -  .   80  -       10-  :Sad:

----------


## RW9DW

> ,      ?



    (     ),               :Smile:

----------


## RA3FY

> ,   ...


(including power supply version)
 ????
 ?

----------

500 .   -     .  1200  -  -     !     - . .

----------

*Oleg UR6EJ*,  .    .  , ?.    , -     , -      -30 .    ,     .      ,           . ""  .        "".
   ,      ""      .      .    .   ,   ,    .   .     ,     .     .

----------


## UA1ZQO

,  , .         :Crazy: 
http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment/new-fully-digital-contol-japanese-hf-linear-amplifier-kl-11/
5 ""  !!!

----------


## RL9AA

> http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment...e-for-cqdx-ru/


    ,    ,    3500 .  .
               ?

----------


## ur5mid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYcY2...e_gdata_player

----------


## ur5mid

> ?  ?

----------


## RO5D

> ???


  .
  .
, UT7UV ,   .

   .

----------


## R3DZ

HF-1200 ,      ?

----------


## US7IGN

http://www.us7ign.com/?p=197

----------


## US7IGN

UT7UV .    ...

----------

MLeo-US5ELA

----------


## RV4HH

> ?


 1600       ((((   http://forum.autoua.net/showflat.php?Number=6042354)))

----------


## RU7D

.
   BG6CG    .  ,           .  ,    .
  ,   50 ..  .. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## US7IGN

,        .      http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?25997-HF-1200

----------


## UA3GUX

> .       ...


    ,         ??

----------

*US7IGN*, 

!
  ,  +55 ,  -  ?
    ,  !
     .

----------



----------


## UN8GEQ

50 .        BLF188XR,    .. 
 0 , 50 . .       .

----------

Boris.., ra6ljm

----------


## Serg

""?
http://amptec.ru/

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -   - http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...D0%C5%D1%D1%C0

----------

ra0aje

----------


## r3kr



----------

UT0UM

----------


## EW3KO

> 


 .
     .
-         .

----------

UT0UM

----------


## UT0UM

> .



    4-   ,      


 4 
  4  42  
    4-   ?

----------


## UT0UM

> 0


 
DC/DC ,       ,
    ,      

    (          0603  25 ),
 
   3,5 ,         
  ,           :::: 

..  DC/DC   ,     :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Kia2700d, RU3KU, UR5VFT, US7IGN, UT2UU

----------

